

Ask HN: How to start a consulting business in Bay Area, CA? - boomzilla

Does anyone have a link to some legal resources on how to start a consulting business in Bay Area?
======
sarciszewski
Honestly, this is probably the best hyperlink to answer this question:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=tptacek](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=tptacek)

Some highlights:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8704303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8704303)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1880501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1880501)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7850335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7850335)

Etc.

